# Dienstags-Enduro-Biketreff der GravityPilots



## Morti (12. April 2010)

Hallo Biker

ab sofort findet wieder jeden Dienstag der GP-Enduro-Biketreff statt.

Treffpunkt ist der obere Parkplatz an der Fasanerie (direkt vorm Eingang des Schützenhauses), Zeitpunk 17:00 Uhr.
Eventuelle Absagen werden rechtzeitig hier bekannt gegeben.

Gäste sind jederzeit herzlich Willkommen, fahren aber auf eigene Verantwortung. Das Tragen eines Helmes ist Pflicht, Knie- und/oder Schienbeinschoner werden empfohlen.

Die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich jeweils nach dem langsamsten Teilnehmer, es wird niemand zurück gelassen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## f.topp (12. April 2010)

Super Andi leider schaff ichs morgen nich... bin da noch am arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2010)

Hi Andi!

Falls du dich nicht mehr erinnerst - ich war der, der vor einiger Zeit mit dem gelben Hardtail mit Mike zusammen unterwegs war 

Wäre eigentlich sehr interessiert, da mal mitzufahren, habe aber leider dienstags bis 18 Uhr Uni


----------



## axel123 (13. April 2010)

hallo,

wie sieht denn so eine durchschnittliche tour von euch aus?


gruß

axel


----------



## p.2-max (13. April 2010)

also ich bin dabei! heute wird gerockt!

durchschnittliche tour ist, gemütlich die hohe wurzel hoch, runter und wenn noch was geht, schläferskopf hoch und danach runter, das wars, aber alles gemütlich. 
wichtigste ist spaß dabei haben.

gruß
max


----------



## Morti (13. April 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> also ich bin dabei! heute wird gerockt!
> 
> durchschnittliche tour ist, gemütlich die hohe wurzel hoch, runter und wenn noch was geht, schläferskopf hoch und danach runter, das wars, aber alles gemütlich.
> wichtigste ist spaß dabei haben.
> ...



so isses


----------



## p.2-max (13. April 2010)

schön wars heute!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... habe aber leider dienstags bis 18 Uhr Uni


War heute zum ersten Mal in der Übung, die ich um die Zeit habe... macht den Eindruck, als würde das eine ziemlich überflüssige Sache werden  Vielleicht bin ich demnächst doch mal dabei  Müsste dann nur vom Hbf. aus in einer halben Std. an der Fasanerie sein, das könnte knapp werden.


----------



## p.2-max (14. April 2010)

vlt kann man ja mal 10 min warten, wenn man weiß das du definitiv kommst


----------



## p.2-max (19. April 2010)

ist morgen enduro runde andi?


----------



## Morti (19. April 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> ist morgen enduro runde andi?



ich muss leider passen, bin krank geschrieben.

aber vielleicht springt Frank für mich ein......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (20. April 2010)

Gute besserung, Andi. Leider gehts bei mir heute auch nicht, muss arbeiten


----------



## p.2-max (20. April 2010)

alles klar, also machst du das jetzt doch gleich andi, gute besserung.

werde dann meinen fuß auch noch bissl schonen...


----------



## p.2-max (26. April 2010)

Morgen, 27.04.10
ist der nächste biketreff.

Treffpunkt wie immer an der Fasanerie auf dem oberen parkplatz (eingang schießstand)
zeit:18 Uhr ich hoffe das passt bei den meisten besser.

Leiten werde ich das ganze! andi muss leider eine kurze pause machen.
wichtig ist spaß an der sache und wir fahren das tempo des langsamsten.

gruß max


----------



## f.topp (26. April 2010)

Dabei18.00 uhr müßt ich schaffen.


----------



## p.2-max (26. April 2010)

hey super!


----------



## Arachne (27. April 2010)

Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (27. April 2010)

sehr schön, freu mich wenn viele kommen!


----------



## p.2-max (27. April 2010)

heute war das doch ne schöne runde! hat spaß gemacht ihr 4!!


----------



## f.topp (27. April 2010)

Mir hat´s auch sehr gefallen... nette truppe


----------



## Morti (3. Mai 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> Hallo Biker
> 
> ab sofort findet wieder jeden Dienstag der GP-Enduro-Biketreff statt.
> 
> ...



ACHTUNG:

Auf vielfachen Wunsch findet der GP-Biketreff ab sofort um 18:00 Uhr statt!

Morgen Abend gehts wieder rund und ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung


----------



## f.topp (3. Mai 2010)

Muss leider passen, meine freundin hat theaterkarten


----------



## Flo17 (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mich gerne heute mal anschliessen.

Grüsse Flo


----------



## Morti (10. Mai 2010)

Morgen ist schon wieder Dienstag -> GP-Biketreff 

Treffpunkt Fasanerie, 18 Uhr


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2010)

wetter.com schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag, 11.05.2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Werden Regenschirme gestellt oder muss man die selbst mitbringen?


----------



## Morti (11. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Werden Regenschirme gestellt oder muss man die selbst mitbringen?



wir fahren so schnell dass uns die Tropfen nicht erwischen


----------



## p.2-max (11. Mai 2010)

glaube da ist jeder sich selbst der nächste,

ich werde heute aber mitradln, habe schon bock drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (11. Mai 2010)

war super heute, hat Spass gemacht trotz Regen


----------



## f.topp (11. Mai 2010)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, so verzückt wie du warst... ohne sattel hat schon was


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Mai 2010)

Ja, war ne schöne Runde!  Wenn nächstes Mal die Wolken so geladen sind, hau ich aber vorher doch noch andere Reifen drauf  Muss die Strecken jedenfalls öfter fahren, da geht noch einiges => bis zum nächsten Mal Jungs 


Hier noch das Ergebnis von Andis neuem stylischen Trick, der fast "in die Hose" gegangen wäre


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Mai 2010)

Ui!

Das war wohl der "I, Elephant" trick.   ;-)    

Hoffe, dass ich nächsten Dienstag auch mal Zeit finde!!


----------



## Morti (18. Mai 2010)

wer wollte heute zum Bike-Treff kommen?

hab bisher noch keine Sattelstütze und das Wetter ist auch nicht besonders doll......


----------



## Morti (18. Mai 2010)

Bike-Treff fällt mangels Interesse heute aus !


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Mai 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> das Wetter ist auch nicht besonders doll......


Na besser als letzte Woche 
Aber ich war für heute eh raus -> Hardtail steht als Vertretung fürs (immernoch nicht wieder fahrbereite) Tork zuhause... wenn die Sache am Wochenende erledigt ist, bin ich nächste Woche wieder am Start! 


Ah, ganz vergessen... *@ Max*: Bei den harten Böden, die ihr hier habt, ist der Larsen als schnelle Alternative für hinten gar nicht so verkehrt


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts denn aus, geht was am Dienstag? Oder seid ihr noch platt von WiBe?  (ich vermute mal, einige von euch waren dort?)

Müsste bis morgen bescheid wissen wegen Bike wieder nach MZ mitnehmen.


@ Andi: deine Sattelstütze ist vermutlich 30,9? Hätte nur eine 31,6er oder eine gekürzte 27,7er mit denen ich aushelfen könnte...


----------



## p.2-max (24. Mai 2010)

ich weiß noch nicht ob ich das schaffe, da ich noch nen termin vorher habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (25. Mai 2010)

ich muss morgen ins KH und werde Mittwoch operiert. Wer den Bike-Treff übernimmt steht noch nicht fest, wird aber spätestens bis morgen Abend geklärt und gepostet.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## f.topp (25. Mai 2010)

Bin heute am start, kann auch den einen o. anderen treff guiden.
Alles gute für die op Andi, auf das du bald wieder fitt bist.


----------



## Morti (25. Mai 2010)

f.topp schrieb:


> Bin heute am start, kann auch den einen o. anderen treff guiden.
> Alles gute für die op Andi, auf das du bald wieder fitt bist.



Super Frank 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2010)

Ich klinke mich für heute aus, das mit dem Bike mitnehmen wurde mir zeitlich leider doch zu knapp (auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel angewiesen sein ist ja so toll...)

Alles Gute für deine OP Andi!  Lass dir von den Schwestern was von ihrem "guten Stoff" als Reserve mit nachhause geben


----------



## f.topp (25. Mai 2010)

Kann leider doch nicht muss länger arbeiten.

Gruß Frank
i.A. Dagmar


----------



## f.topp (15. Juni 2010)

bin heute um 18.00 am start (fasanerie)... lockerer sundowner Kommt wer mit? lg frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (15. Juni 2010)

heute leider nicht. nächste woche denke ich aber schon.


----------



## p.2-max (22. Juni 2010)

nachdem ich gerade im alten thread gepostet hatte, nun im richtigen, sry.

heute 18 uhr an der fasanerie auf dem oberen parkplatz neben dem schiesstand, freu mich

gruß max


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2010)

Ich will mit! Ich will raus hier!!!   Mein Rad hat aber leider momentan keine Bremse - ich weiß, sowas wird überbewertet, aber ganz ohne will ich dann doch nicht 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## herbi53 (26. Juli 2010)

@ Morti

Hoffe Du bist wieder fit, wollte nochmal vorsichtig anfragen ob morgen wieder eine Enduro Tour stattfindet? Is nur ne Frage will nicht nerven!


----------



## Morti (26. Juli 2010)

herbi53 schrieb:


> @ Morti
> 
> Hoffe Du bist wieder fit, wollte nochmal vorsichtig anfragen ob morgen wieder eine Enduro Tour stattfindet? Is nur ne Frage will nicht nerven!



Hallo Herbi,

tut mir leid, muss noch eine weitere Woche dran hängen. Meine Schulter will noch nicht so richtig, habe kommenden Montag nochmals einen CT-Termin und hoffe nächste Woche Dienstag wieder am Start zu sein.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## herbi53 (26. Juli 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> Hallo Herbi,
> 
> tut mir leid, muss noch eine weitere Woche dran hängen. Meine Schulter will noch nicht so richtig, habe kommenden Montag nochmals einen CT-Termin und hoffe nächste Woche Dienstag wieder am Start zu sein.
> 
> ...



Oje, na dann weiterhin gute Besserung!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Morti (2. August 2010)

Morgen gehts wieder rund aufm Trail 

Treffpunkt wie immer Parkplatz Fasanerie, 18 Uhr

Ich hoffe ich kanns noch ;-)


----------



## herbi53 (2. August 2010)

Na das ist ja super,

bin als Gaststarter dabei!

Gruß Marcel


----------



## p.2-max (2. August 2010)

natürlich dabei!


----------



## herbi53 (9. August 2010)

@ Andi
          gude, wie sieht´s mit morgen aus? 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (10. August 2010)

heute gehts wieder los, wie immer um 18 Uhr ab Fasanerie


----------



## p.2-max (16. August 2010)

morgen ists wieder soweit, 18 uhr wie immer an der fasanerie, morti kommt auch.


----------



## Morti (16. August 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> morgen ists wieder soweit, 18 uhr wie immer an der fasanerie, morti kommt auch.



so isses


----------



## herbi53 (17. August 2010)

bin auch dabei! Vergeßt die Schwimmflügel nicht


----------



## Morti (24. August 2010)

und schon wieder Dienstag 

GP-Enduro-Treff um 18 Uhr an der Fasanerie


----------



## p.2-max (24. August 2010)

bin heute leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Morti (31. August 2010)

GP-Biketreff, heute wie immer um 18 Uhr an der Fasanerie 

Aufgrund der "Forstmaßnahmen" wird die Streckenführung diesesmal etwas umgelegt


----------



## p.2-max (31. August 2010)

dabei!


----------



## Morti (6. September 2010)

ACHTUNG:

der Dienstag-Biketreff findet auf mehrfachen Wunsch diesmal bereits um 16:00 Uhr statt!
Treffpunkt wie immer am Parkplatz Fasanerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (14. September 2010)

heute muss ich leider passen, hab mir eine dicke Erkältung eingefangen......


----------



## p.2-max (14. September 2010)

alles gute! werd schnell wieder fit, hätte heute aber auch nicht gekonnt.


----------



## Morti (20. September 2010)

morgen gehts wieder rund 

Treffpunkt Fasanerie, 16 Uhr!

Nochmals zur Definition "Enduro-Tour":

wir fahren ausschließlich auf legalen Wegen und halten uns an die DIMB-Trail-Regeln.
Geschwindigkeit richtet sich stets nach dem langsamsten Teilnehmer und es wird niemand zurück gelassen (bergauf und auch bergab). Unsere Touren sind für Einsteiger angenehm fahrbar und es braucht auch nicht zwangsweise Federweg.

Also, keine falsche Scheu, wir beißen nicht und sind auch nicht die "bösen Bergabfahrer" 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## p.2-max (21. September 2010)

und ich bin wieder dabei, natürlich mitm cc ht.


----------



## herbi53 (21. September 2010)

War wieder ne coole Runde und lustige Truppe!


----------



## talybont (21. September 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> .
> Also, keine falsche Scheu, wir beißen nicht und sind auch nicht die "bösen Bergabfahrer"


Stimmt, davon durfte ich mich ja heute angenehm überzeugen. 

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (22. September 2010)

hehe, sehr schön wars!!!


----------



## deviator (22. September 2010)

Jupp!  und wenn Sepp mir für die nächste Wochen eine Entschuldigung für die Arbeit schreibt, kann ich auch wieder dabei sein


----------



## Morti (23. September 2010)

deviator schrieb:


> Jupp!  und wenn Sepp mir für die nächste Wochen eine Entschuldigung für die Arbeit schreibt, kann ich auch wieder dabei sein



das klingt vernünftig....da hätte ich auch gerne welche, blanko natürlich


----------



## Morti (27. September 2010)

für morgen muss ich leider absagen, habe keinen baby-sitter und meine frau ist erst spät abends zuhause.


----------



## Morti (5. Oktober 2010)

sorry, bin heute wieder nicht am start, kämpfe immer noch mit einer verschleppten erkältung.....


----------



## slottfreunde (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Morti und andere, findet eure Endouro Tour morgen statt?  Habe nämlich Urlaub und könnte wahrscheinlich mal wieder mitfahren. 

Grüße Torsten


----------



## Morti (12. Oktober 2010)

slottfreunde schrieb:


> Hallo Morti und andere, findet eure Endouro Tour morgen statt?  Habe nämlich Urlaub und könnte wahrscheinlich mal wieder mitfahren.
> 
> Grüße Torsten



Hallo Torsten,

Sorry, hatte vergessen hier zu posten. Ich habe immer noch vereiterte Nebenhöhlen und kann noch kein Sport treiben.......

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Morti (18. Oktober 2010)

so, ich bin wieder einsatzbereit und morgen gehts um 16 Uhr ab Fasanerie wieder rund


----------



## p.2-max (18. Oktober 2010)

bin leider net da, fahre zu diesem zeitpunkt in wibe.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Oktober 2010)

Bin dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbi53 (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch da!


----------



## Morti (19. Oktober 2010)

aufgrund des Wetters und der wenigen Teilnehmer findet heute keine Enduro-Tour statt.....

wie verhext, entweder krank oder regen


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> fahre zu diesem zeitpunkt in wibe.


Kannst ja mal erzählen, wie das Wetter war


----------



## p.2-max (19. Oktober 2010)

wibe wetter war super!!! 

4° und regen !!! 

aber spaß hats trotzdem gemacht!


----------



## Morti (25. Oktober 2010)

morgen gibts keine Ausreden mehr, es wird gebiked 

los gehts um 16:00 Uhr an der Fasanerie!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2010)

Rein interessehalber: fahrt ihr in der dunklen Jahreszeit auch noch Dienstag abends - sprich, mit Licht?

Habe dieses Semester dienstags bis 18 Uhr und komm um den Termin leider auch nicht herum - schade!


----------



## Morti (26. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: fahrt ihr in der dunklen Jahreszeit auch noch Dienstag abends - sprich, mit Licht?
> 
> Habe dieses Semester dienstags bis 18 Uhr und komm um den Termin leider auch nicht herum - schade!



können wir gerne ausprobieren, ich habe aber nur eine "normale" sigma-lampe....ob die trail-tauglich ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## herbi53 (26. Oktober 2010)

Kann leider nicht, bin um 16.00 uhr schon auf der Straße Richtung Süden, teste den Trail aber schon mal so um 13.00 Uhr heute! Ich geb bescheid ob alles frei ist!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2010)

Morti schrieb:


> können wir gerne ausprobieren, ich habe aber nur eine "normale" sigma-lampe....ob die trail-tauglich ist kann ich nicht sagen.


Sind sie nicht  Ich vermute mal, du meinst die Mirage? Habe ich ein Mal getestet -> für Straße/Waldautobahn ok, Trail nicht.
Ich fahr eh nicht so gern nachts im Wald - wollte nur wissen, ob ihr die übrichen Strecken auch nachts fahrt, das hätte ich schon ziemlich beeindruckend gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (1. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich schaffe es momenten nicht mehr, um 16 Uhr an der Fasanerie zu sein und aufgrund der Zeitumstellung lohnt es sich nicht später zu starten. 

Der Dienstags-Treff ist daher erstmal abgesagt 

Demnächst wird es eine Art "Night-Ride-Treff" geben, dazu poste ich aber sparat nochmal.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## p.2-max (1. November 2010)

ok schade.


----------



## herbi53 (1. November 2010)

Mhm, kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da, ist alles anders


----------



## Morti (2. November 2010)

war heute um 17 uhr in bad schwalbach schon zu duster um trails zu heizen....ich brauch eine lampe....


----------

